# Draft :)



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

One heck of a draft by the Bobcats tonight. I thought Felton going at 5 was a little high for my liking but following it up with May was a great 1 2 combo. Not only will that help the fans but the team is greatly improved. Chris Paul would have been the perfect PG for the team but I won't go against the GM on this one  Let's see what they can do with 25 million in cap room now, someone call JJ from the Suns

Felton
JJ
Wallace
May
Oakafor

Wouldn't be to bad of starting 5 considering a good amount of cap room would still be left.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I give it a B-

a very bittersweet draft to be honest. I'm not one to complain about Felton and May... but I really would have prefered we draft Danny Granger or even Gerald Green at 13. When we first took Felton, I was frustrated, bc I felt it was too high for him, but I was just ecstatic when Green and Granger fell.

Now, heres what I hope.

We have a lot of capspace. We need a consistent first scoring threat. JJ is available. If we were to sign him, this would be a terrific offseason.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Felton is all the good, if not better than Paul and Deron. Get the Dookie bias out of you. Plus, along with being as good, he'll sell alot more tickets than Paul. Come on, how many people are really Wake fans?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Taking May when Granger and Graham were available was just absolutely stupid


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Felton is all the good, if not better than Paul and Deron. Get the Dookie bias out of you. Plus, along with being as good, he'll sell alot more tickets than Paul. Come on, how many people are really Wake fans?


Once the players declare, I don't think of them as Carolina players. Normally, I wouldn't really care if we picked May... but when Granger and Green still available... I don't know. May is a great utilities guy that a lot of teams would love to have, but we actually need a scorer, especially one at the wing. And thats not May, thats someone like Gerald Green, Danny Granger or Antoine Wright.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, I thought Green would be the choice. But give May a chance. He's an insane rebounder, and you know Felton brings out the best in him. Plus he probably has the highest BB IQ in the draft.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

On teh bright side, we have a very solid frontcourt. Which is not something most eastern conference teams can say. I really do hope May does well, nothing is better than shutting up the people calling you a bust.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll give it a C+. Both players were good, but they both should've gone lower. This will certainly help ticket sales, but why take Sean May when you have Okafor?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Well they do have a nice 4 man rotation in PF and C spots with May and Ely coming off the Bench. Plenty of minutes to spread around. I guess they're pretty confident that they'll get their swingman vai free agency.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> This will certainly help ticket sales, but why take Sean May when you have Okafor?


thats what I was thinking when they chose him, but the more I think about it, the more I think May is a lot like Boozer...

I was personally hoping they would draft Rashad McCants

PF - Okafor
SF - Gerald Wallace
C - Primoz Brezec
SG - Rashad McCants
PG - Raymond Felton

then we could pick up something nice on the free agency market...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Trust me im a big UNC fan and I have no problem with May but i still dont understand why we drafted him. He have Okafor and he'll likely just be a backup. We could of used another swing man

Any We've already had two solid drafts. If we can make a splash in free agency like picking up JJ somehow, some way it will of been a tereffic offseason.

Felton
JJ
Wallace
Okafor
Primo

Subs
May
Bogans
Kapono
Ely
We could make the playoffs a yr or 2 from now


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

You draft May because if he is the next Boozer, you want him on your side. With Oak around, you can risk having May play a small man's 5. He fits this team, I don't know if Bernie wanted to wait on a high schooler, as the college route has seemed to go well so far. I believe it's always better to go for the big guy you like because 2 and 3s are easier to get.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

May is solid. Unless we drafted Martell Webster, we would have to wait on Gerald Green. Granger would have been a solid pick too.


----------



## Kay-Jay (Feb 21, 2005)

i believe that may will play the 4 and okafor will be a small C hopefully with jj coming i see a very dynamic line up


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

D- We dont need a PF when we needed an upgrade at SG or SF


----------



## UNCFAN80 (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm new to this board but after reading alot of Bobcats boards on the net, alot of people are ripping on May and I'm not sure why. I mean I am a huge Tar Heel fan and watched May since he was a freshmen and every year he got better. I don't know why people are saying that he isn't going to amount to anything in the NBA. I think he has the chance to be a great player. The guy is a great player. He can rebound, shoot the deep two and post. He is going to help the frontcourt alot. Now not all the pressure is on Okafor. 

I think the Bobcats did a great thing by drafting Felton and May. Felton is the best point guard in the draft, the only knock on him is that is is a little smaller then Paul and Williams, and to say is isn't a good shooter blows my mind consider he made such great improvement in his 3-ball last year from his soph. year. I just can't wait until the same people who are ripping on Felton and May, turn the table and praise them when they do great things.


----------



## Nitestalker (May 3, 2004)

I guess if May was taller like around 7 feet everyone would start loving his game...but unfortunately hes not and hes a bit on the short side for a C/PF......6'9...correct me if i'm wrong.......Alot of people have projected May to fail because he was dominant in College against people roughly around his size or smaller and thatz why people said he may have received too much attention or "hype" for his domininance over smaller players and that his success in College would not transfer over to the nba game.....i kinda agree with most critics that he would not dominate like he did in College but i think he could be a serviceable starting PF on another team like Minny....IMO powerfowards have to be around 6'10 to have the "right" height but thatz just my opinion cuz i think PF's should also be able to play the C should injuries happen so thatz why i loved how the PIstons and SA operated because Ben Wallace and Sheed could always switch at times and create matchup probs with SHeed being able to spread the floor with his shot and relative quickness while Ben could go for put backs and second chance points......SA back in the day wen Robinson was still around was just dominant with Duncan being able to man the Centre position wen Robinson was injured and ROse being able to fill in the 4 position...although some fans think May/Brezec/Okafor could do the same in my opinion i dont think Okafor could handle on a nightly basis the Shaq's and Duncans of the league.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

May's height is overstated. You don't have to be 6'10, because where your head is doesn't matter. May has long arms. He has the wingspan of 7'3, and he is very smart and knows how to gain position and box out. Not only that, but his athleticism is extremely underrated. Hes fine as a PF in the NBA.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

may was a good pick. why does it matter that you have okafor? okafor can play pf and c. so when brezec is in the game, okafor plays pf, when may is in the game, he plays center. it works out perfect. and now the bobcats have put together a solid frontcourt that can be together for some time.

felton was the right pick at 5 and i think he could definately be the best pg in this draft(him and paul are right there at the top to me).


----------

